# Wie benutze ich die Option "Use a JVM bundled with your



## Devil (21. Jul 2005)

Hy,

habe mit JSmooth ne exe-Datei erstellt. Nun wollte ich versuchen, die exe-Datei auf einem Rechner auszuführen, bei dem keine JVM installiert ist. Klar geht nicht! Dachte nur es kommt ne Meldung oder so.

Unter JSmooth gibt es ja ne Option *JVM Selection*. Hierunter hat man die Option *"Use a JVM bundled with your application"* anzuklicken. Nur wie funktioniert das so richtig?

Habe es so verstanden, dass man in dem Ordner, in dem die ganzen Dateien drin sind, nen Ordner namens *jre* erstellt und dort die exe reinlegt. Ist das richtig?

Denn wenn ich das dann alles noch mal auf nem Rechner ohne JVM ausprobiere passiert nichts. 
Geht es nicht so, dass sich diese JVM dann selber installiert und danach das Programm sich dann ausführt?

Habe mal gelesen, dass die exe Datei mit dieser Option nämlich ca. 30MB groß werden kann. Nur bei mir ist sie weiterhin ein paar 300kb groß. Würde mal tippen, dass das was ich gemacht habe nämlich dann falsch ist!

Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte. DANKE!!!


----------



## Roar (21. Jul 2005)

jung, es gibt auch sowas wie ne hilfe datei (docs/jsmooth-doc.html).
da steht alles drin.
*verschoben*


----------



## Devil (21. Jul 2005)

will ja nicht unhöflih sein aber dort habe ich es nachgelesen und es so verstanden. Vermutlich nicht richtig. Kann beispielsweise nichts mit dem anfangen:


> Therefore, if you use the "Bundle JVM" option, you'll need to install yourself the JRE at the same relative path to the EXE.
> 
> For instance, take the following example: <codelisting> +myprog/ |- myjar.jar |- lib/ + mylib1.jar + mylib2.jar |- jre/ + [full jre stuff here] |- myexe.exe </codelisting>


----------



## Roar (21. Jul 2005)

da steht auch:


> What the "JVM Bundle" option really specifies, is a path (relative to the generated EXE) where a JRE can be found. This is NOT an option to bundle a JRE in the EXE, as many people may think. ... For the option to work correctly, you have to put a JRE in a directory near the EXE (generally in a subdirectory called "jre" or whatever).


auf deutsch: da wird nicht in die exe gepackt. das gibt einen pfad an, wo ein installiertes jre zu finden ist.


----------

